# Shrimp playing horsie?



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have three Cherry shrimp in my nano, and when I sat down here to read the forum, I noticed that a couple are playing horsie. The smaller one is on top and the bottom one is definitely female. So, my question is the obvious one: Is this a violation of the laws of decency? I know about the birds and the bees, but not the shrimp.


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

Did they look like the shrimp on this thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ger-moment-photo.html?highlight=shrimp+mating

The mechanics of shrimp mating are discussed. Unfortunately the link that has a video clip of shrimp mating no longer works.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> So, my question is the obvious one: Is this a violation of the laws of decency?


Hhahaha, I love how you phrased it. Yes, your shrimp are doing the horizontal mambo.

I now have 4 or 5 berried females. I got the shrimp about a month ago...yay! =)


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

So that's what my shrimp have been doing. And here I thought the male was just being nice and cleaning her back.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

well that explains all the baby shrimp in my tanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The Tiger Shrimp photo is exactly what mine looked like they were doing. I will have them arrested!! (If I can stop blushing.)

Thanks Gregor!!


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Shrimp mate belly to belly. The climbing onto the females back is probably a prelude to the main event.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> Shrimp mate belly to belly. The climbing onto the females back is probably a prelude to the main event.


That is a big relief! I don't mind watching a bit of smooching and flirting, but, I prefer they keep the "real thing" under the covers of the plants. Of course my guppies just ignore my preferences. So, I am happy to see that of the three shrimp I put in the nano, I have a female (I was sure of that) and a male. The third one is still a little more than a baby. In other words, the makings of a happy family.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Burks said:


> So that's what my shrimp have been doing. And here I thought the male was just being nice and cleaning her back.


LOL, Burks! I'm picturing a new pickup line at the bar: "Hey there, can I clean your back?". Now we'll know what he REALLY means, LOL!

Yeah, that Video was really amazing! I wonder why it doesn't work any more? Perhaps the Sensors got to it!

Also, when the females are receptive, they put out a hormone, and the males all go a bit bonkers. Perhaps this male has found a female that is not quite at that point, so wants to stay close to her, to be sure he get's "Dibs" as soon as she's ready.

I love the shrimp antics. My favorite is when two squabble over a pellet of food, and get so embroiled in the fuss that a third one comes along, grabs the pellet, and scoots away with it!
-Jane


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> That is a big relief! I don't mind watching a bit of smooching and flirting, but, I prefer they keep the "real thing" under the covers of the plants.


:lol:

If only apple snails were as discreet.


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

lol, I was doing the same thing Hoppycalif. Sitting here working on my laptop when I saw two cherry's in my nano ridding piggy back. I was thinking "what the heck is going on here!" Welp, glad that is cleared up and now I know that the little one may be small but he is frisky!


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

Reminds me of this thread on another forum...Even Shrimps Get Confused - The Planted Tank Forum


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I saw two of my berried RCS females today head-butting each other like two male mountain goats fighting for male domance. It was quite amusing, they did this for a couple seconds then they just walked away from each other. I just happened to look over and saw it. Gave me a chuckle.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think mine finally realized I was watching. They are too embarassed to come out of hiding today. I will be adding a few Endler's Live Bearers to the tank in a couple of days, so there goes the neighborhood, as some would say.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> I think mine finally realized I was watching. They are too embarassed to come out of hiding today. I will be adding a few Endler's Live Bearers to the tank in a couple of days, so there goes the neighborhood, as some would say.


I've read and heard Endler's Live Bearers are pretty compatible with RCS but i suppose they'll eat the young? Figs... My harlequin rasboras seem to totally ignore my RCS, they're too infatuated with chasing each other around my tank -- my h. rasboras that is.


----------

